# JCanvas3D und MouseRotate/MouseTranslate/MouseZoom



## aze (5. Nov 2009)

Hi

Weiss jemand wie ich die Klassen MouseRotate/MouseTranslate/MouseZoom auf einen JCanvas3D anwenden kann ?


----------



## Marco13 (5. Nov 2009)

Schon so Sachen wie MouseRotate2App renders a single, interactively rotatable cube : Mouse Keyboard Action3DJava ausprobiert?


----------



## aze (5. Nov 2009)

Jepp,das funktioniert für Canvas3D aber nicht für JCanvas3D.


----------



## Marco13 (5. Nov 2009)

Ah, sorry, JOGL,... da müßt' ich auch mal genauer schauen, sorry..


----------

